# Toro 1032



## racerdude711 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi, 

First post here. I just bought a Toro 1032. One of the older ones, not a power shift. So far I like it, even though I haven't been able to really use it because we haven't gotten any snow. But from what I've seen on YouTube, it seems that this particular model of snowblower doesn't through the snow as far as some other snowblowers. It seems to me that with 10hp, it should be able to throw it a pretty good distance. Anyone done anything with pulleys? Auger? Or does anyone own the same machine that can tell me about how far mine should throw the snow. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't speak for that particular model, but to get more distance you need RPMs and efficiency. You can get more RPMs by changing the pulley sizes. You can get better efficiency by closing the gap between the impeller and the barrel housing. A search for "clarence impeller kit" will yield some interesting reading. Also make sure the chute is clean and waxed. The more friction there is, the more it slows down the slow. Also, always throw to the right if you want max distance. If the snow has to slam into the chute and do a 90 degree turn and go the other way you have more friction. Also, your old engine probably isn't running as well as it was 30 years ago.

Good luck and we are all praying for lots of snow.


----------



## racerdude711 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, and I will definitely be doing the impeller kit as my gap is close to 1/4 to 1/2 inch. When I install an impeller kit, and make sure my chute and everything is nice and slick, what kind of throwing distance do you think I'll get? 15ft? 20? 30? 40? Im very anxious for SNOW!!!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know. Maybe 25 feet? Older blowers were never designed to throw far. They were built for volume not distance.


----------

